# Météo France, Safari et Firefox



## iluro_64 (14 Janvier 2009)

Quelqu'un a-t-il remarqué que le site de Météo France ne fonctionne pas correctement avec Safari, mais correctement avec Firefox ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2009)

Nan.

Mais je consulte jamais la météo, il fait toujours beau chez moi.


----------



## basthet (14 Janvier 2009)

même problème pour moi ... pas de solution à ce jour ??


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan.
> 
> Mais je consulte jamais la météo, il fait toujours beau chez moi.



Il y en a qui ont de la chance !
C'est la météo montagne et la neige qui m'intéresse en ce moment.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il y en a qui ont de la chance !
> C'est la météo montagne et la neige qui m'intéresse en ce moment.



Pareil: chez moi c'est blindé de neige et il fait super beau  :rateau:

Bon, blagues a part essaye Météo Consult ou si non utilise Firefox puisque ça marche...


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pareil: chez moi c'est blindé de neige et il fait super beau  :rateau:
> 
> Bon, blagues a part essaye Météo Consult ou si non utilise Firefox puisque ça marche...



D'où la presque nécessité d'avoir toujours Firefox en seconde solution


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> D'où la presque nécessité d'avoir toujours Firefox en seconde solution


Bah oui et puis c'est pas pour le prix que ça coute....


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2009)

et pis un renard se debrouille mieux dans la neige...

blague à part
toujours avoir 2 ou 3 navigateurs  minimum ( dont camino ou firefox)  et passer de l'un à l'autre quand un site marche pas sur l''un et bien sur l'autre
( fais une recherche , c'est très très banal ,y a plein de sujets de ce genre, ptete même un sur meteo france)


----------



## Wanka (16 Janvier 2009)

C'est pareil pour mappy, et encore pire pour les sites dépendant de l'inspection académique : Safari, ils ne connaissent pas !!! C'est vrai que deux navigateurs, dont l'incontournable Firefox, valent mieux qu'un !
Mais ne pas oublier de vider régulièrement le cache de Safari !!!


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Janvier 2009)

Wanka a dit:


> C'est pareil pour mappy, et encore pire pour les sites dépendant de l'inspection académique : Safari, ils ne connaissent pas !!! C'est vrai que deux navigateurs, dont l'incontournable Firefox, valent mieux qu'un !
> *Mais ne pas oublier de vider régulièrement le cache de Safari* !!!



Sans effet ! Vraiment sans effet !!!


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2009)

Mais qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas avec Safari sur MeteoFrance ou Mappy???

je suis juste allé sur la page d'accueil de ces sites, tout semble bien  affiché!


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas avec Safari sur MeteoFrance ou Mappy???
> 
> je suis juste allé sur la page d'accueil de ces sites, tout semble bien  affiché!



Il y en a qui ont de la chance !!! 

Lorsque j'appelle la page d'accueil (http://france.meteofrance.com/france/accueil), la page s'affiche de façon incomplète, et une petite fenêtre est affichée au milieu de la carte de France, avec *Chargement en cours* et la roue à rayons. Comme si le chargement ne s'accomplissait pas. 

Je précise que l'onglet est sur "Prévisions" pour afficher la carte de France, et non sur "Bulletin".
Si je choisis l'onglet "Bulletin", l'affichage est correct.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2009)

test classique
t'as essayé sur une autre session?

( t'es bien en safari3? seul  safari mentionné comme compatible)


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> test classique
> t'as essayé sur une autre session?
> 
> ( t'es bien en safari3? seul  safari mentionné comme compatible)




Safari  : version 3.2.1 (5525.27.1)

Autre session. Comme je suis le seul utilisateur, je n'ai pas le réflexe d'une autre session 

Alors, je suis allé voir. Du pareil au même. Itou.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de passer sur Météo France, à tout hasard, pour voir s'il y a eu une quelconque évolution. À vue de nez aucune.

Ou, plutôt si. Pendant que la roue à rayons tournait, je me suis rendu que l'icône de relance (3° en partant de la gauche de la barre d'outil), au lieu de porter la croix (le x), portant le morceau de circonférence avec la flèche.

Curieux et discipliné, j'ai cliqué dessus. Et que croyez-vous qui arriva ? Le chargement se fit quasi instantanément. Opération répétée avec succès chaque fois que la roue tourna et  que le morceau de circonférence avec la flèche apparut.  

Explication ?

Aucune, sinon une difficulté rencontrée par Safari dans le flux de données, qui le fait attendre une quelconque balise.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> sinon une difficulté rencontrée par Safari dans le flux de données, qui le fait attendre une quelconque balise.


pas du tout  une quelconque balise

une balise méteo !
m'enfin....


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas du tout  une quelconque balise
> 
> une balise méteo !
> m'enfin....


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Février 2009)

Hier, plus de problème. 
Ce matin non plus. 

Je n'ai touché à rien ! 

Bizarre ! Vous avez dit bizarre ! :rateau:


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Avril 2016)

Un grand bon dans le temps (c'est le cas de le dire ), je cherche sur ce sujet car depuis quelques heures, ce 7 avril 2016 (comme le temps passe), le site Météo France fait des siennes: affichage carte France Ok, mais si clic sur région, pas d'icônes, pas de plages horaires, rien que le fond de carte.
Test avec FF, pas de pb.
Pourtant rien touché sur mon ordi (dernier OS, j'ai effacé tous les cookies, effacé l'historique, rien n'y fait); idem sur l'iMac de mon épouse.
En espérant avoir vos gentils retours avant 2023, merci  

edit: j'avais pas vu qu'à l'époque le sujet était posté dans "FAI et réseau", merci à un modo de déplacer vers questions Safari ou autre fil plus approprié


----------



## peyret (7 Avril 2016)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Un grand bon dans le temps (c'est le cas de le dire ), je cherche sur ce sujet car depuis quelques heures, ce 7 avril 2016 (comme le temps passe), le site Météo France fait des siennes: affichage carte France Ok, mais si clic sur région, pas d'icônes, pas de plages horaires, rien que le fond de carte.
> Test avec FF, pas de pb.
> Pourtant rien touché sur mon ordi (dernier OS, j'ai effacé tous les cookies, effacé l'historique, rien n'y fait); idem sur l'iMac de mon épouse.
> En espérant avoir vos gentils retours avant 2023, merci
> ...


A priori c'est Adblock qui provoque cela, testé... désactiver sur cette page est tout est redevenu normal


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Avril 2016)

Ok, merci, pourtant j'avais désactivé sans effet, peut-être pas attendu assez avant de recharger la page.
Donc c'est bon sans adblock, MAIS pourquoi ce matin (et depuis des mois) ça marchait avec adblock ?????????

edit: ben non, ça a marché une fois, mais ça rebugue avec ou sans adblock


----------



## peyret (7 Avril 2016)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ok, merci, pourtant j'avais désactivé sans effet, peut-être pas attendu assez avant de recharger la page.
> Donc c'est bon sans adblock, MAIS pourquoi ce matin (et depuis des mois) ça marchait avec adblock ?????????
> 
> edit: ben non, ça a marché une fois, mais ça rebugue avec ou sans adblock


En effe Adblok ne sembla pas en cause, suffit parfois de recharger la page.....


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Avril 2016)

Effectivement, c'est sans doute un pb chez Météo France


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Avril 2016)

C'est résolu depuis 3 jours environ, Safari n'y était pour rien, c'est MF qui n'était plus optimisé pour lui, que sais-je... En tout cas moi je n'ai rien touché.
Un coup de Flash peut-être


----------

